

Strike three for SpaceX's Falcon 1 rocket (2008) - xtc
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/25990806/ns/technology_and_science-space/t/strike-three-spacexs-falcon-rocket/

======
xtc
'"For my part, I will never give up and I mean never," Musk said.'

I found this to be a great article to re-read in retrospect. His determinism
is truly applicable to everyone's lives.

